# New adoption



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

I adopted two adult female guinea piggies! they are so cute! i named them Luna and Lori!


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

Charlotte


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

Sarah


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

lucianamottola said:


> I adopted two adult female guinea piggies! they are so cute! i named them Luna and Lori!
> View attachment 99713


i changed their names to Charlotte and Sarah!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

lucianamottola said:


> i changed their names to Charlotte and Sarah!


Cute! Are they friendly? Where did u adopt them from ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

very friendly! i adopted them from a pet clinic! the old owner let them over there!


Gannyaan said:


> Cute! Are they friendly? Where did u adopt them from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

thanks!!


----------

